# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  امنیت سایت ووردپرسی

## metti.z

سلام دوستان. لطفا هر راه مناسب و بی دردسری که برای ایجاد امنیت سایت وورد پرسی انجام دادین رو زیر این پست معرفی کنین. ممنون.

----------


## nima000

سلام دوست عزیز
1. نصب و کانفیگ یک افزونه امنیتی وردپرس (به طور مثال: iTheme )
2. تغییر آدرس ورود به پنل ادمین از wp-login.php به آدرس دلخواه
3. تغییر پیشوند دیتابیس
4. تنظیم ورود دو مرحله ای
5. عدم استفاده از قالب و افزونه ها نال شده
6. استفاده از هاستینگ معتبر


اطلاعات بیشتر
https://cp.tsn.co.ir/index.php?rp=/k...%B1%D8%B3.html

----------

